# Saturday surf



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Anyone fish today ? Surfside or Galveston .


----------



## Instigator (Jul 6, 2004)

Yup, Surfside afternoon. Sandy and choppy. A little rougher than I like it. Mullet were scattered but tons of rain minnows and small pogies in close. Bars/troughs were not as well defined as normal. It's still pretty bruised and beat up from the storm. Got plenty of hardheads and exercise but not much else. Wife reported good shelling.


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Instigator said:


> Yup, Surfside afternoon. Sandy and choppy. A little rougher than I like it. Mullet were scattered but tons of rain minnows and small pogies in close. Bars/troughs were not as well defined as normal. It's still pretty bruised and beat up from the storm. Got plenty of hardheads and exercise but not much else. Wife reported good shelling.


Pretty much a X2.
I got one nice trout amongst the plus size hard head fest. . The current took my net that the lanyard had apparently rotted on since last season and I am nursing a pretty good sunburn. 
I am not in surf fishing shape yet this year lol.


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

*Ditto-but a good bait variety in the surf*

Buddy and I loaded up on bait fish in the surf (Access 4). Seven different species, but all three surf rods remained silent. Thought the surf was a little heavier than I like it, but surprised to catch what we did. Even landed 4-5 bluefish (hard mouth & teeth). Two of them took line from my 5500. Caught many bull Whiting and a Sandy or two. But again, surf rods - no runs, no hits, no chance for an error. I agree with the other brother's wifes' report - lots of shells.


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

Fished west Galveston Saturday morning. Fairly slow but ended up with a keeper black drum, a few whiting, several gafftop and a 51" bull shark.


----------

